# If you saw a male model irl you wouldn't be impressed



## RichmondBread (Jan 30, 2021)

Lighting is everything. The male models pass people on the street and most people don't even notice. It's possible they would with female models, of course. But with "male beauty" equation it means nothing in the real world. They look like well groomed high tier normies at best. This is because every picture we see is the best one. They throw out all the bad. Same for so called handsome actors. They have all kind of help.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Jan 30, 2021)

Cope


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jan 30, 2021)

RichmondBread said:


> Lighting is everything. The male models pass people on the street and most people don't even notice. It's possible they would with female models, of course. But with "male beauty" equation it means nothing in the real world. They look like well groomed high tier normies at best. This is because every picture we see is the best one. They throw out all the bad. Same for so called handsome actors. They have all kind of help.


I believe it, maybe not high tier normie looking irl but surely not god tier looking either. Lighting, makeup and hair done by professionals, angles, professional photographers with professional cameras, hundreds of pics taken and the best one is chosen + all the post editing of the picture to make it look even better.

That's why I agree with the way that @streege rates with the PSL system. "I don't rate higher than PSL 6.5 , PSL 7 is for morphed edited top models professional pics and higher don't exist"


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 30, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> Cope



HTN


----------



## Zyros (Jan 30, 2021)

no, look at sean opry in motion. striking factor is a thing


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 30, 2021)

Fransisco at one interview said male models use a lot of make up so I believe that


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2021)

Nah i saw a 6,5psl in the bus and i still remember him till day.


----------



## RichmondBread (Jan 30, 2021)

Zyros said:


> no, look at sean opry in motion. striking factor is a thing



His nose is crooked.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 31, 2021)

"Its just lighting bro..."
"Its just the camera angle bro..."
"they just look like high tier normies bro..."


----------



## RichmondBread (Jan 31, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> "Its just lighting bro..."
> "Its just the camera angle bro..."
> "they just look like high tier normies bro..."
> 
> ...



Again, you're using pictures.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

Male models, yes, female models? No. Women are frauding hard but the men actually have good structure. Women always say men look better in real life in general and that goes 10x for male models and the complete opposite for females


----------



## GetShrekt (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Male models, yes, female models? No. Women are frauding hard but the men actually have good structure. Women always say men look better in real life in general and that goes 10x for male models and the complete opposite for females


If u gay, just admit it


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

GetShrekt said:


> If u gay, just admit it


No dude lmao. Women in general are super boneless w weak eye area and fraud both in pics Lol


----------



## Deleted member 10367 (Jan 31, 2021)

Just take photos in a good lightling bro.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> No dude lmao. Women in general are super boneless w weak eye area and fraud both in pics Lol


Theyre called chameleons for a reason. If you remove 7 layers of fakeup, remove the dye from their hair- they become borderline subhuman in many cases.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 31, 2021)

If anything, seeing them in real life makes them look even more impressive, you can’t see 3D in pictures, additionally, subtle differences one wouldn’t notice in pictures you could if you saw them in person.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Feb 1, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Nah i saw a 6,5psl in the bus and i still remember him till day.


Let go of me already


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 1, 2021)

Can someone confirm if this really is de poot?


----------



## isis_Bleach (Feb 1, 2021)

i never notice mens jaw or cheekbones irl unless they are gigarecessed or something
maybe i notice eyes if they had a cool color


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Feb 1, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> "Its just lighting bro..."
> "Its just the camera angle bro..."
> "they just look like high tier normies bro..."
> 
> ...


They look like animals next to super models JFL.


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 1, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Can someone confirm if this really is de poot?
> 
> View attachment 959902


Yes they are, modeling agencies a lot of times make their models use make up 90% of time


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Yes they are, modeling agencies a lot of times make their models use make up 90% of time


No I’m asking if that’s actually De Poot on the left


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 1, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> No I’m asking if that’s actually De Poot on the left


Yes it's him


----------



## bwrauycnee (Feb 1, 2021)

They’ll definitely stand out if they have good height and coloring. That shit will traumatize you when you feel you’re viciously being mogged as well.


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Yes it's him


I don’t believe it. Hard to tell


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 1, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> I don’t believe it. Hard to tell
> View attachment 959932
> View attachment 959931
> View attachment 959933


Yeah lens distortion is real, but in these pics he still looks the same.
But with hollow cheeks is frau


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Yeah lens distortion is real, but in these pics he still looks the same.
> But with hollow cheeks is frau


Indeed. But his eye area is still striking af so makes sense why he’s picked


----------



## brainded (Feb 1, 2021)

Chico even looks better in some candids than his professional shoots. Big cope.


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 1, 2021)

@Senhor Cabrito nvm it is him 

The two moles next to his nose confirms it.

Caging @ agencies for frauding this hard


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 1, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Senhor Cabrito nvm it is him
> 
> The two moles next to his nose confirms it.
> 
> Caging @ agencies for frauding this hard


Kinda makes me sad for members who get sad comparing himself to models


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 1, 2021)

Senhor Cabrito said:


> Kinda makes me sad for members who get sad comparing himself to models


Or any model in general. There are a few exceptions


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Feb 1, 2021)

GetShrekt said:


> If u gay, just admit it





Blackgymmax said:


> No dude lmao. Women in general are super boneless w weak eye area and fraud both in pics Lol





skooLX-aM said:


> Theyre called chameleons for a reason. If you remove 7 layers of fakeup, remove the dye from their hair- they become borderline subhuman in many cases.



You can't polish a turd, so an unattractive girl with makeup is ugly, while an already good looking girl with makeup will only slightly enhance her face. People can cope that " there are no good looking girls out there without makeup", but I know that's not true based on my observation.

A few years ago, my mother and my sister and I went to an international fashion show and there were many good looking girls there. Almost all of them had antefaces and well-developed cheekbones and looked insanely good in motion. And I would bet that even without makeup they would be way more attractive than 99.99% of men. Female models are not worse than male models by any means.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 1, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> You can't polish a turd, so an unattractive girl with makeup is ugly, while an already good looking girl with makeup will only slightly enhance her face. People can cope that " there are no good looking girls out there without makeup", but I know that's not true based on my observation.
> 
> A few years ago, my mother and my sister and I went to an international fashion show and there were many good looking girls there. Almost all of them had antefaces and well-developed cheekbones and looked insanely good in motion. And I would bet that even without makeup they would be way more attractive than 99.99% of men. Female models are not worse than male models by any means.


No, women can boost their eye area and midface significantly with makeup as well as their facial harmony via nose contour and eyebrow maxxing + lip painting. They can even fraud their inner canthus w makeup.




You cant clearly see her face from tje small image but youre stupid as fuck if you think this isnt a massive catfish.
Male models cant really fraud but female models can. Doesnt mean they all do


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Feb 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> No, women can boost their eye area and midface significantly with makeup as well as their facial harmony via nose contour and eyebrow maxxing + lip painting. They can even fraud their inner canthus w makeup.
> View attachment 959984
> 
> You cant clearly see her face from tje small image but youre stupid as fuck if you think this isnt a massive catfish.
> Male models cant really fraud but female models can. Doesnt mean they all do


Just use a below average Tinder woman to "prove" your point. I said that some girls look insanely good without makeup, but I wasn't talking about average to below average girls. I was talking about female models of prime age.


----------



## Allnattybaby (Feb 1, 2021)

NGL I saw a male model IRL and couldn't stop looking at his beautiful face. (nohomo)


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 1, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Just use a below average Tinder woman to "prove" your point. I said that some girls look insanely good without makeup, but I wasn't talking about average to below average girls. I was talking about female models of prime age.


Na you referred to unattractive girls in make up being ugly when women can fraud to GL from that pt. To the second part, i agreed. Not ALL female models are frauds


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Feb 1, 2021)

RichmondBread said:


> Lighting is everything. The male models pass people on the street and most people don't even notice. It's possible they would with female models, of course. But with "male beauty" equation it means nothing in the real world. They look like well groomed high tier normies at best. This is because every picture we see is the best one. They throw out all the bad. Same for so called handsome actors. They have all kind of help.


cope, i know a male model IRL and he is a gigaslayer
he was even mentioned on this forum

he is wilhelminamaxxed


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 1, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> You can't polish a turd, so an unattractive girl with makeup is ugly, while an already good looking girl with makeup will only slightly enhance her face.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Feb 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> View attachment 959996


Makes no difference and she's still unattractive.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 1, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Makes no difference and she's still unattractive.


Youre just wrong and stubborn at this point.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 1, 2021)

"Yeah bro still ugly hardly any difference".


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Feb 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Youre just wrong and stubborn at this point.


Let's say you're right and she manages to be somewhat attractive in her frauded pictures. It still won't work when guys from Tinder meet her in real life and realize she is ugly.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Feb 1, 2021)

gigacope jfl i caged


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 1, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Let's say you're right and she manages to be somewhat attractive in her frauded pictures. It still won't work when guys from Tinder meet her in real life and realize she is ugly.


Well guys would still smash, but thats besides the point. The thread was looking good irl vs url


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Feb 1, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Indeed. But his eye area is still striking af so makes sense why he’s picked



Most people that post selfies / photos here with hollow cheeks are in favourable lighting / sucking their cheeks in. Reality is that very few people naturally have a strong ogee curve.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 1, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Let's say you're right and she manages to be somewhat attractive in her frauded pictures. It still won't work when guys from Tinder meet her in real life and realize she is ugly.


Actually, im wrong. Crisick legit frauds himself in motion on here to look like a male model. Hes the only guy I've seen shop so much


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Feb 1, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> "Its just lighting bro..."
> "Its just the camera angle bro..."
> "they just look like high tier normies bro..."
> 
> ...


honestly I think barret just looks by far the most insane IRL if he is debloated


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 1, 2021)

ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> honestly I think barret just looks by far the most insane IRL if he is debloated


Agreed


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Feb 1, 2021)

Yeah Id be way more impressed with you Nordic Build for sure


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 2, 2021)

Duh nothing compares to your pure Germanic build papa richmond


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Feb 2, 2021)

Ok Chad


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 28, 2021)

Deleted member 5522 said:


> Ok Chad


----------



## Frank Jack (Jul 28, 2021)

Cope. 99% of all humans are ugly asf. Seeing someone in the 1% is going to impress you always. Y'all incels always gotta find ways to cope tho so I get it


----------



## Sal (Jul 28, 2021)

*BRUTAL*


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jul 28, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> Nah i saw a 6,5psl in the bus and i still remember him till day.


i saw the psl 6 chad in my high school face to face and i still cringe at the mog


----------



## Pei (Dec 9, 2022)

Then why is there countless examples of people Stareing in awe at male supermodels in public, no dude if you look like a final fantasy character you will stand out extremely.


----------



## RichmondBread (Dec 9, 2022)

Pei said:


> Then why is there countless examples of people Stareing in awe at male supermodels in public, no dude if you look like a final fantasy character you will stand out extremely.


In most cases , it's when they have celebrity status. Otherwise, O'Pry and Chico are just dudes at the gym.


----------



## Pei (Dec 9, 2022)

RichmondBread said:


> In most cases , it's when they have celebrity status. Otherwise, O'Pry and Chico are just dudes at the gym.


there just dudes at the gym with 0.0000000000000001 faces, sure dude


----------



## Pei (Dec 9, 2022)

RichmondBread said:


> In most cases , it's when they have celebrity status. Otherwise, O'Pry and Chico are just dudes at the gym.


Dude none of those people even know who they are, let’s be honest. They are Stareing at them because of their incredible facial bone structure.


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm rarely impressed by anyone. The only thing that worries me is heightmog in gigantic countries.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Dec 9, 2022)

RichmondBread said:


> In most cases , it's when they have celebrity status. Otherwise, O'Pry and Chico are just dudes at the gym.


----------



## Deleted member 16456 (Dec 9, 2022)

Reminder that this is op:


----------



## Pei (Dec 9, 2022)

Lejit said:


> Reminder that this is op:
> View attachment 1988289


Yeah literally the same as saying people don’t stare at Ferraris in public, what a retard


----------



## Artemis (Dec 9, 2022)

RAITEIII said:


> I'm rarely impressed by anyone. The only thing that worries me is heightmog in gigantic countries.


Yes, HEIGHT MOG is REAL.

As well as RACE MOG.

Unlike face mog. Which truly happens only when the mogged guy is giga-ugly. Like 3/10 vs 7/10.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 9, 2022)

Lejit said:


> Reminder that this is op:
> View attachment 1988289


Attractive Young Boi, 40 years old 

Mogs you with his frame IF he is also 6'7.


----------



## Deleted member 16456 (Dec 9, 2022)

Artemis said:


> Attractive Young Boi, 40 years old
> 
> Mogs you with his frame IF he is also 6'7.


That nigga was born obese


----------



## Pei (Dec 10, 2022)

RichmondBread said:


> In most cases , it's when they have celebrity status. Otherwise, O'Pry and Chico are just dudes at the gym.











If you think there isn’t a huge difference between uglies and normies looks compared to facial gods you are stupid


----------



## Pei (Dec 10, 2022)

Artemis said:


> Yes, HEIGHT MOG is REAL.
> 
> As well as RACE MOG.
> 
> Unlike face mog. Which truly happens only when the mogged guy is giga-ugly. Like 3/10 vs 7/10.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 11, 2022)

Pei said:


> View attachment 1990665


It is a HEIGHT MOG hello...


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 11, 2022)

Allnattybaby said:


> NGL I saw a male model IRL and couldn't stop looking at his beautiful face. (nohomo)


yeah there's only a few guys IRL I have seen where I just couldnt stop looking at them, it was insane. Hollow cheeks/ good zygos IRL is something amazing


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> No, women can boost their eye area and midface significantly with makeup as well as their facial harmony via nose contour and eyebrow maxxing + lip painting. They can even fraud their inner canthus w makeup.
> View attachment 959984
> 
> You cant clearly see her face from tje small image but youre stupid as fuck if you think this isnt a massive catfish.
> Male models cant really fraud but female models can. Doesnt mean they all do


She looks like shit in the image aswell


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Dec 12, 2022)

Deleted member 2214 said:


> HTN


This video makes me want to commit suicide more than my years worth of blackpills combined. ITS FUCKING OVER


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2022)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> This video makes me want to commit suicide more than my years worth of blackpills combined. ITS FUCKING OVER


this video makes me want to live


----------

